# New Thread to Boat sinking



## straycat

When Robert with the MSYellowfin posted the sinking of the 32" boat it started me thinking.

Are we all prepared for the unthinkable? 

My name is Jeff Kauzlarich owner of the Staycat 33" WorldCat Boat located in Perdido Key on the old river for the last 5 years. I have a wife of 18 years (Lynda)(And must I say the most beautiful wife to me) also I have 3 children (Military Boy(Brandon 19), 11 year old girl(Taylor), and a 7 year old boy(Gage.)

Every year I think about all of these people and better ways to protect them from the unthinkable. This post has made me realize that I have not fully done what it takes to make sure the safety of my family and or anyone I bring aboad.

Man, I thought I knew this boat in and out. I have had problems and fixed them. No problem right. WRONG!

I have a life raft aboad my boat, I have plenty of life vests on my boat. I know my electronics, my motors, etc. So I felt I was safe with my family or freinds if the unthinkable happened.

The post Robert (MS Yellowfin) put out, along with my friend coming over to my house last week giving me a box full of boat plugs and crimpers really has got me wired.

I do not know enough about my boat as I thought! I have been offshore in the last five years probably 50+ times. Looking back, if anything had happened I don't know if I would have been fully prepared to make the right decision in a bad situation. I have had my boat in 10+ foot seas, I have braved storms, etc.
But a simple live well hose break, WTF. I have not really ever thought about that. Maybe I am the only one! I don't know if 50% of this forum could seriously react to an odd situation on there boat.

I pledged to myself that I will learn all the in's and out's of my boat. Some of you this may be commen place. I would guarentee you that 50% of boat owners don't know everything about there vessel, maybe more.

My goal because of this unfortunate situation (THANK GOD EVERYONE WAS SAFE) is to make sure that as the captain of this boat I will give everyone aboard this vessel a safer trip.

You may think I am a Douche! But I will tell you this, I am not to scared to say that hey, I did not know everything that I thought i did! I want to grow from this and I hope someone else does to.

PS This forum is a great thing.. 

STRAYCAT


----------



## marmidor

I don't think anyone on here would think you are a douche! It's called being humble and it's a great approach to being on the water. ALWAYS expect the worse and anything else is a bonus. Thanks for the post, it will help keep me grounded. Stay safe captain.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I would put my life in your hands and go in your boat as long as you are the Captin anytime.


----------



## MillerTime

Personally i would rather have someone that realized all that could happen and was a bit cautious than someone who would just say screw it we can always call sea tow or the coast guard. Sounds like you are a pretty capable captain already. I wouldnt get down on yourself at all.


----------



## bigone

I have a an old fishing buddy and now new boat partner, although he has 20yrs of offshore fishing experience, he has very little on running a larger sportfish. I have been going over with him on where all the thru hulls are, emergency failures, what if's , EPRIB, life raft. Here's one for you, I was showing him the life vest's, and said what the hell, let's simulate a sinking situation, 1st thing grab life vest bag( now I have type I vest with lights, whistles, small flares, lanyard attached), take it out and put it on, he goes to put it on, Ut oh:001_huh: it doesn;t fit!(he is fairly large guy), lesson learned!, although you may have enough vest on the boat for everyone, make sure that your vest fit, even the largest guy. A 5'10-6', 210-230lb man will not fit in a normal adult vest. I will be ordering new xl-xxl vest,


----------



## DTFuqua

Way back when I had a 24' cabin cruiser I used as a net boat before they took away my use of the gill nets. I took the though the hull fittings out (except the small one for engine cooling) and re-did fiberglass in layered steps to seal everything up. I hated having holes in my boat then and still do now.


----------



## MSViking

The older I get the more unfortunate events I either read about or see and I know bad things can happen, and when they do they usually start a domino effect. If you are not prepared and planned disaster can happen. I fish primarily with my family and their safety is critical to me! I spend a significant amount of time teaching everyone how to use the sat phone, VHF, rafts etc... I don't think you can ever be to safe.

In going over an old post, I came across the contents of my ditch bag, I updated it and here it is below:

All packed in waterproof bag, in the floatation packed ditch bag

(1 )406 Epirb in bag

(4) 406 PLB 1 in bag, 1 on bridge, 1 in salon

(1) 121 hz tracking Epirb

(2) Handheld GPSs both in separate waterproof container

(1) Orion 12 gauge flare kit with ink dye, signal mirror and whistle with extra flares

(6) Handheld smoke flares

(1) SOLAS grade dye pack

(1) Manual air horn

A variety of cyclume sticks and battery powered strobes

First Aid kit

(2) Stainless dive knives

Submersible handheld VHF radio

(1) space blanket

(2) one gallon jugs of water

(1) Iridium Satellite phone packed in submersible Pelican case

an assortment of wooden cone shaped plugs kept in the bilge

1 6 man Revere Offshore Elite Rafte and 1 Revere offshore Elite 4 man rafte

Boat has 2 independent Icom VHFs with separate antennas and power

24’ Paratech Sea Anchor kept rigged and ready on top of normal anchor in anchor locker ( I consider the sea anchor one of the most important things on the boat. Idea being that my boat drifts beam to the seas with out it and in the event of loss of power in big seas that is the beginning of capsizing without the sea anchor keeping the bow into the seas)

I also file by email a float plan for every trip and email it to family members that are not going, here is a typical one I send. This gives my wife all the data she would need to contact Coast Guard.


Float Plan for Saturday/Sunday 3/30-3/31
Vessel: “Jacquelyn” 54 Viking Convertible, light blue, no tower
Trip Date: Sat 3/30 to Sun 3/31
Crew: 
Robert Douglas (49) /owner/*******Cell
Tom Douglas, Tommy Douglas, Kelsey Van Every, Chuck Waite (and his two teenage sons)
Total crew = 7
Plan: Depart Sportsman’s Marina around 8 am Saturday morning, we will fish our way towards Ram Powel and or Horn Mt thru the day Sat. arriving at the rigs in late afternoon. Plan will be to overnight near the rigs, most likely under sea anchor downwind of the rigs. Returning Sunday afternoon.
NOTES ON SATELLITE PHONE:
We have not used the handheld Iridium phone on the Viking yet and are not familiar with it’s ability to see a satellite from the bridge, therefore reception may be spotty. I will do my best to keep it in a location providing a signal, but can not guarantee this. A text is much more likely to get thru if reception is an issue.
To send a text to the sat phone, send the text as an email to the following address:
************@msg.iridium.com
Then simply put your text (limit 120 characters in the body of the email) leave subject line blank

**To call the satellite phone you first call this number:
1-480-768-2500 (Iridium Center)
You will then be prompted to enter the phone # you want to call and it is: 

********
This will ring the boat.


Boat: “”Jacquelyn” 54 Viking, light blue undesides, white super structure, no tower. Fuel capacity 1700 gallons.
Electronics and Safety Equipment: Dual Fixed mount VHF monitoring channel 72/68 and 16. Three backup handheld waterproof VHFs. 25kww radar, chart plotter, WAAS enabled GPS, depth machine and auto pilot. Sirius Satellite weather, An Iridium 9555 satellite phone (see below) stored in a Pelican waterproof box 
The boat posses one 406 epirb and four PLB’s two w/o internal GPS and two with internal GPS which are registered as ID #ADCE06C71891001 and 406 (non internal gps) registered as #ADCF088B24C0001, internal gps numbers not handy at time I wrote this plan, but it is registered under my name.
( 1) Backup 121.1 epirb (non registered, batteries out of date, but still testing ok)
Ditch bag with an assortment of flares, lights, smoke etc….numerous lifejackets
One six man Revere Offshore Elite series life raft put into service Nov/2010 + one four man Revere Offshore Elite put into service in 2012
United State Coast Guard search and rescue number: (504)589-6225
Alabama Marine Police number: 334-242-3673
Sportsman’s Marina (Ricky) : 251-981-6247
Mobile Big Game Fishing Clubhouse 251-981-6200

· 
** 
Remember that if I were to have minor mechanical difficulties and had to come back on one or two engine(s) it could take hours. In the event of such I will do my best to contact Beverly’s cell phone by voice message or text message



Good luck and safe seas to everyone!!

Robert


----------



## JMB

Definitely not a douche. Just being prepared, honest, and realistic. 

No one can be prepared for every scenario but trying to is a good goal. 

Our sport is inherently dangerous (often overlooked) but with some thought and preparation and common sense the odds can be more favorable. 

It does get scary to think about though. 

Could you imagine being in the water floating with all those sharks out there lately?! That alone makes the thought of a liferaft a necessity.


----------



## my3nme

Now this is a post that WILL make a difference.


----------



## MillerTime

Man what a post. What is the dye used for?


----------



## MrFish

MillerTime said:


> Man what a post. What is the dye used for?


It dyes the water a vibrant color around where you are, making it easier for SAR planes/helicopters to see you.

Great thread by the way!


----------



## MrFish

Robert has a great list and a great example of a float plan. Is it possible to "sticky" this, since there are usually some questions on either of these?


----------



## my3nme

Agree should be on the top of sticky list


----------



## Starlifter

*Learn to be better prepared; download these USCG Manuals.*

I encourage anyone wanting to learn the knowledge of battling the high seas, and to have the necessary knowledge to use in adverse situations; or knowledge to keep you out of adverse situations as best as possible. These manuals are actual manuals the US Coast Guard uses to train their personnel. I downloaded them a while back, and they have a ton of knowledge, and I figure they must be the best source to go to when it comes to being out in adverse conditions having to save people in weather we wouldn't want to be in casually.

USCG Boat Crew Seamanship Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/16000-16999/CIM_16114_5C.pdf

USCG Rescue and Survival Systems Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/10000-10999/CIM_10470_10F.pdf

USCG Radiotelephone Handbook
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/2000-2999/CIM_2300_7A.pdf


----------



## MillerTime

MrFish said:


> It dyes the water a vibrant color around where you are, making it easier for SAR planes/helicopters to see you.
> 
> Great thread by the way!


OK makes much more sense now. Thanks.


----------



## straycat

i appreciate the response to this post. i know we all are looking out for the safety of our crew, and iknow sometimes things happen. just like the replies just wanting to make sure that we all do what we can. not to be abroken record, i just feel i can do more than i do. now back to weekend softball tournaments.

thanks,


straycat


----------



## Jason

MillerTime said:


> Man what a post. What is the dye used for?



Easier to find in the water by air then a bobbing head. Not sure how long the dye stays up and visible or ifin you are suppose to use it immediately or when you hear a chopper???


----------



## 401 Cay

Yoiu should also consider a desalinator pump in your ditch bag.. no fresh water is a more certain death than a shark attack.


----------



## Island24

Robert has an impressive array of safety equipment and thought I would add a few more ideas. I have added bolt cutters to my equipment to cut a hook away from the lure when it gets into an angler. Quick clot packets to stop serious bleeding. Also, the PLB's and the spots have gotten pretty small and I suggest having one on your person if you fall out of the boat.


----------



## flounderslayerman

I worked for boat us p-cola. We salvaged a brand new boat one about 8 years ago that sank due to a missing hose clamp on a thru hull fitting. It was never installed at the factory. This had a brand new rig and never expected to have that happen to him. So you never know when something can go wrong. Always be prepared for anything.


----------



## Mooseknucks

Great post. This has prompted me to add a few things to my already minimal list. A VHF and TowBoatUS isn't enough when youre in a single engine 30 miles out. Before next trip adding extra plugs, bungs, and should have had a manual bailer already on there.


----------

